# Our 2009 Haunt



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Here's a few pictures of our 2009 Haunt.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Great display. So many great props. I especially love the scarecrow.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

looks great! theres a beautiful chaotic-ness to it!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Agreed - that scarecrow is great, as are those nasty grinning childlike creatures.


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

thats a creepy looking crowd.......looks great!


----------



## Tracyish (Sep 28, 2009)

Nicely done. Love the park bench with bride and grim reaper on it. Thumbs up.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks everyone! I'm so glad my nighttime pictures turned out this year!!!


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Ahh...good job Smile...looks cool


----------

